# FileInputStream und String



## Maik20 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Die Funktion die ich aufrufen möchte verlangt als Parameter einen FileInputStream. Ich habe jedoch im Programm nur einen String.


```
String text = "Das ist der String";
```

Jetzt könnte ich diesen in eine Textdatei schreiben und dann aus der Datei einen FileInputStream erzeugen. Ich möchte mir jedoch den Umweg über die Datei sparen. Ist das möglich?


----------



## SONY2 (24. Februar 2009)

Was für eine Methode möchtest du denn rufen? Poste am besten den betroffenen Code.

Gruß
sony2


----------



## Maik20 (24. Februar 2009)

```
bycyclo.send(FileInputStream fis);
```

Ich habe die mal dekompiliert um zu sehen was die Funktion macht:


```
public static void send(FileInputStream fis) throws Exception{
    	byte[] buffer = new byte[2048] ;
    	int bytes = 0 ;

    	// Copy requested file into the socket's output stream.
    	while ((bytes = fis.read(buffer)) != -1 ) {
    		os.write(buffer, 0, bytes);
    	}
    }
```

Dabei habe ich gesehen, dass os public deklariert wurde. Demzufolge könnte ich auch os. direkt ansprechen. Ist nur nicht in der API ausgewiesen. Nur wie wandele ich dann meinen String in bytes um?


----------



## SONY2 (24. Februar 2009)

```
String string = "Hello";
byte[] stringInBytes = string.getBytes();
```

Hoffe das hilft dir.

Gruß
sony2


----------

